# OET - Pharmacist



## Ayman.Hossam (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Has any of you gone for the OET - Pharmacist exam and succeeded? My wife is searching for any source of information about the exam as she's a pharmacist and believes that this is far easier than getting a 7.5 band in IELTS.

I would really appreciate any piece of information about this exam.

Many thanks,
AH


----------



## oetielts (Mar 20, 2015)

It is arguable which test is easier however I have heard that the IELTS test overseas is easier than in Australia.


----------

